# Duke Lacrosse players seek $30 Million from city of Durham



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I hope they get every dime they ask for. That was the most malicious prosecution ever conducted in the history of this country...

I'm sure the NAACP, Jesse Jackson, and Al Sharpton will all come out and publically support these wronged men .. right?

Ryan



> Falsely-accused Duke lacrosse players seek millions, reforms
> 
> RALEIGH, N.C. -- Attorneys for the three players falsely accused in the Duke University lacrosse rape case are seeking a settlement of about $30 million from the city of Durham and several changes to the state's legal process, a person close to the case said early Friday.
> 
> ...


----------

